# FWB sail fish club offshore invitational 18/19/20



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great time fishing the invitational aboard PairnDice, 39 ft SeaVee, usual great crew of John/Allan and Nathan, all members on here and super guys. Left after captains meeting on Thursday, dropped lines at the Spur for sword just past midnight, respecting tournament rules, no joy but a beautiful night. Picked up early to be in position at first light South of the Spur, great rip, nice weed line, quite a few boats though... about 07:30, knock down on the long rigger, nicely rigged ballyhoo with a skirt by John, the blue marlin could not resist !!! Nathan on the rod, fought this beauty for about 40 mins, just as one the boats from the Classic(Miss Gin) passed us by with the marlin tail dancing, estimated at about 250lbs, probably more, good release after the necessary pictures and tagging.
Soon after we hit a nice weed patch, picked up some small mahis, I did hooked a nice one which would have been on the board at about 20/25 lbs but lost it after a few minutes . We carried on all day trolling a spread or liveys without any other action, lot of boat traffic though. As planned we kept heading west following the rip, our final destination, Noble Globe trotter was reached mid afternoon. Tunas were busting so we knew we were in the right place, did attempt to fly the kite right away(borrowed from Ferdi, thanks), I was so looking forward to use this new weapon, there was no wind at all so that did not happen. Kept slow trolling live bait but not takers, jigged a bunch and picked up black fins, changed the spread to peanut bait and trolled some more, chunking turned out to produce a nice yft which took first place on the board at 81 plus pounds. 
I have to make a special mention for the live entertainment provided by the dancing girls on the Cody Jean ( I think alcohol was involved !!), great dancing, all a but surreal with a drillship for background and really nice sportsfishers around it was a show for sure. Tuna was caught at sunset and took 20 minutes to bring aboard, great gaff shot from Nathan. Took a few hours of rest well deserved , so we could be ready for first light, hung around the Globe trotter. Tried everything in the morning, not to avail, tunas seemed to have gone, started heading back east mid morning. It was stop and go all the way to the spur area, picked up quite a few small mahis along the way when using spinning reels by the weed patches, great fun but no big ones...
Last part of the adventure took us responding to King Fisher who was in the same tournament and was trying to get a tow, did the phone liaison and contacted the coast guards and took a detour to leave them John's satellite phone . Did offer to take their fish and offered a ride to the only female crew but we did not have the same amenities as their 44ft Tiara so they declined
Had to step on it to make it to the scales, great seas and weather all the way. We ended up being the only boat catching a bill and the tuna took first place .
I am so grateful for a really good trip, great weather and beautiful seas with great guys. To top it all, with a bit of money in the Calcutta, ended up fishing for free and met with some nice people at the sail fish club, life is good.
Sorry no pictures, I am sure one of the crew will post a youtube link or some pictures, great memories though, cannot wait to go again.
Thanks for reading


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pretty good report Mr French but a few pics would have made it great! A little trick for kite fishing on duldrum days. Helium balloons will make all the difference and it helps even when there is wind. You can buy the helium at any gas vendor and get the balloons from Publix, Walmart . You have to experiment a little with the gas to get the right amount for the kite while keeping the bait in the water or skipping the surface which ever you prefer.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Take inflated balloons or you can get cartridges to inflate while on the boat?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice write up Emanual , I felt like I was there. And congrats on the tourney


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the report E, looks like y'all had a great trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Great report..We fish against you all for the turrny.. Great guys and willing to give info when we chatted on the radio.. congrats on your winnings.. tight lines from seas divided


----------



## Florida-Lis (Mar 5, 2014)

Enjoyed you report. I'm with Recess kinda felt like I was there!


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

pics as of now ...


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

*pics*

pics


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

*pic*

pic


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

*Great write-up*

Congrats to all the outstanding crew. I am sure Kingfisher enjoyed the comfort of the Sat Phone as you had rush in to weigh in your winning fish. That requires one fast boat go back to find a competitors boat and then head to the scales. The Pair of Dice rocks!! The Sailfish club tournament was fun as well as the awards dinner where we including Kingfisher got to swap our fishing tails.. Look forward to fishing with you and sharing the adventures in the future. Joe


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple of shots of Frenchy with his 1st place tuna!


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Great job!*

Congrats guys! Was a fun night at the club Sunday. Missed fishing it this year but I'll be there next year. Scotty


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

*blue marlin release link to youtube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17cESP8-Kik


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

*yellowfin tuna video link to youtube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KApUIDpf6ow


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

These videos are one of the first ones i edited still learning i didnt add music or cut sound out . Eventually ill get it down.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

nathanielcarrizales said:


> These videos are one of the first ones i edited still learning i didnt add music or cut sound out . Eventually ill get it down.


Nate, the videos are pretty awesome. I just cranked up the stereo while I watched them.


----------

